# ex smokers car!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Really struggeling with an interior on a Mito. Smoker used to own it & it reeks as soon as you open it up. So far I have -

Cleaned everything inc leather seats with a brush/mf, bio brisk in a bucket, sprayed on & cleaned as best as possible then wet vac'd.

Pollen filter was changed. 

Whacked the autosmart aromatek in for 2 hours

Still smells

Air freshener under the seat

Aromatek on again with the 're circulate on full. 

Still smells!

Help please!!?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you give the headliner a good scrub down? I find that holds the worst of the smoke stench.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah, headlining can hold it... got to be careful not to get it too wet or too hot or the glue holding it up can let go and then it sags down. damp microfiber and gently scrub/dab with slight twisting motion to try and get some of it out...

Chris


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep, still reeks! I have a steam cleaner but didn't use it as I was at work doing it.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Got some Dakota Odour Bombs coming tomorrow, or you can give the Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater a try, we've used it in smelly cars with success! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Have you tried changing the pollen filter?

Valet pro enzyme is great stuff, got rid of a dog smell in a car i used to have :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Steamer will help - you need to get everywhere - almost better to take as much out as possible - wet vac areas - steam all the vents and plastics / headlining - try and odor rescue kit - it will help mask the really bad smells but I think you will always still get a faint smell


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

You need to use an 'Odor Rescue' kit to permanently remove smoke smell.

Simple to use, leave it activated over night, air out .... job done.

Matt


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

After you have done everything you can do on the interior. Let the car dry and then use a ozone generator; this will, hopefully, eliminate all the odor that´s left.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Mate, all aromadisk is going to do is temporarily mask the odours. What you need is autosmart's neutrox cartridges on recirculate.

Hit the interior with some febreze too


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw this a while ago from Ammo NYC - might be useful:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Ozone generator always works. Just leave it on for a few hours with the windows open slightly and all the smells are gone.


----------



## IIGAZI360II (Aug 13, 2013)

+1 for the odour rescue kit, works wonders. Definitely get everything as clean as you can before using it to get the best effect


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Wet Vac and steam as much as you can, preferably carpet behind trim and the back of trim too!

Then hit it with a Chlorine Dioxide kit. Follow instructions carefully, don't inhale!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

7MAT said:


> You need to use an 'Odor Rescue' kit to permanently remove smoke smell.
> 
> Simple to use, leave it activated over night, air out .... job done.
> 
> Matt


Used one last night in my sons car.
How long does it take for the chlorine stench to go?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

vectra said:


> Used one last night in my sons car.
> How long does it take for the chlorine stench to go?


2 weeks at least


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds good.
Better than having 2 weeks of smokey smell.


----------



## SevenW (Sep 19, 2008)

Turn the heat up in the car, let it cook for 10mins. Stock up on activated carbon.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Dakota Odour bomb will sort it no problem have used them myself in the past


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

vectra said:


> Sounds good.
> Better than having 2 weeks of smokey smell.


I agree , had to deal with a very bad ex smokers car interior, used different apc's, VP enzyme eater, wet vacuumed all carpets, seats which reduced the smell a lot but I could still feel it, then used the rescue kit and it got rid of it but left a very strong chlorine smell which took around 2 weeks to completely disapare, its a top product :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater is fantastic for odours and stains I've come across.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

svended said:


> Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater is fantastic for odours and stains I've come across.


Tried that
While it did freshen up the interior a bit the cigarette smell was still quite strong and as an ex smoker I found it disgusting so used the odor rescue kit.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Bio brisk is ok if you mixed it right ( warm water ) BUT it aint gonna shift smoke smell.
The only way you are going to shift it is to get into the background of the smell.
Smoke and tobacco smells are OIL. Based smells NOT enzyme based smells.
THEREFORE you need to rewash the whole interior with something that will disolve the oils thus removing the smell IE G101 spray it on scrub it in the wet vac with CLEAN water only then redo it with normal brisk to remove any dirt thats left.
Simples really if you get behind HOW a smell is generated then you have the knoledge and the power to remove it.
DONT forget to do all the inner A,B and C posts too as they will really hold it.
A tornador is you best bet but can be done by hand if you havent got one.
Any odour bomb or air freshener is just going to sit on top and mask it for a while.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds a bit stupid but have you cleaned the sun visors ??


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Cut up a couple of good sized onions place on tray/plate etc front and rear leave overnight then discard in morning. Apparently cooking apples will work the same as well. Never tried it but can't do any harm trying.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

tromppost said:


> Sounds a bit stupid but have you cleaned the sun visors ??


Sure did.
Everything was cleaned beforehand.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

And the oils are still left behind thats why it still smells.


----------

